# Why do providers not add your data to your IP (SWIP)?



## Minmeo (Mar 16, 2015)

Like with domain names your information is shown in the whois information but if you run a whois on the IP sometimes it shows the provider or something else entirely. How come this does not show your information when on a VPS?


----------



## Nett (Mar 16, 2015)

They simply don't SWIP your IP automatically.


----------



## willie (Mar 16, 2015)

Some VPS hosts offer SWIP if you want it.  For privacy reasons, I wouldn't want them doing it without being asked.


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 16, 2015)

People only SWIP larger blocks than /29s because it's a requirement from ARIN to justify for further IP space.

On singular /32s, that incentive is no longer in place -- ...you do the math.


----------



## Minmeo (Mar 16, 2015)

I see, thanks. What are the negative and advantage points to having it in your name? (I am still learning about this)


----------



## willie (Mar 16, 2015)

You might not want to identify yourself to every computer that you open a network connection to.  They don't need the info and aren't entitled to it and there are kinds of ways in which they can abuse it.


----------



## rds100 (Mar 16, 2015)

We assign (SWIP) all /29 or larger subnets, but not individual IPs.


----------



## mitgib (Mar 16, 2015)

Minmeo said:


> I see, thanks. What are the negative and advantage points to having it in your name? (I am still learning about this)


One thing that might be seen as negative is if I SWIP a network, the GeoIP database might use your into to place you location to the address on the listing.  

I had this in the past, it's really just a matter of time/effort, I am not required to SWIP anything smaller than a /29 so don't, same with IPv6, I am not required to SWIP /64 so again, don't spend the time.  Time is money, and with LEB, there is not a big pile of cash to provide all this support unless requested.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Mar 16, 2015)

If a provider can't or wont SWIP the ip's into y our name, it's probably a sign they are a reseller or wholesaler of someone else (middle men) and can't easily do it.

The bigger players own their networks, and should have no issue swip'ing your info.  Some providers may choose to automate, some will avoid it perhaps to keep client data minimal that is published.


----------



## TierNet (Mar 16, 2015)

Web hosting providers dont SWIP IPs automatically but it can be done on request for VPS & Dedicated Servers.


----------



## Onra Host (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't think to many (maybe even any???) hosts automatically SWIP IP's for customers. Not only is it possible privacy invasion if they don't tell you first, but a big hassle in it's own right. What if the customer cancels after a few days, now you got to fix it with 0 dollars to show for it.


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 22, 2015)

rds100 said:


> We assign (SWIP) all /29 or larger subnets, but not individual IPs.


Which is what's required - at least in the USA. So it has to be done here.


----------



## Robert (Mar 22, 2015)

"ISPs must provide reassignment information on the entire previously allocated block(s) via SWIP or RWhois server for /29 or larger blocks. For blocks smaller than /29 and for internal space, ISPs should provide utilization data either via SWIP or RWhois server or by providing detailed utilization information."

https://www.arin.net/policy/nrpm.html 4.2.2.1.2. Efficient utilization


----------



## weloveservers (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm pretty sure ARIN force a SWIP upon all providers.


----------



## trueman1 (Jun 28, 2015)

there is a dedicated server providers that do SWIP  to all their customers without even asking for,

provider that do that has i know: reliablesite.net & dacentec.com


----------



## Tyler (Jun 28, 2015)

trueman1 said:


> there is a dedicated server providers that do SWIP  to all their customers without even asking for,


In my opinion it is a privacy issue and they should not be doing it unless it is made clear to the client that their information will be made public.


----------



## perennate (Jun 28, 2015)

Robert said:


> "ISPs must provide reassignment information on the entire previously allocated block(s) via SWIP or RWhois server for /29 or larger blocks. For blocks smaller than /29 and for internal space, ISPs should provide utilization data either via SWIP or RWhois server or by providing detailed utilization information."
> 
> https://www.arin.net/policy/nrpm.html 4.2.2.1.2. Efficient utilization


Most providers do the "detailed utilization information" option (at least for customers who have not requested SWIP), which usually means sending a text file with allocation information for each IP.


----------

